# Cabinet Under the Sink in Bathroom, How Do You Keep it Organized?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine is a mess, but I haven't seen any kind of shelves or anything in the stores where it can be better organized.  Everything's piled up on top of each other, looking for anything means taking half of the stuff out and putting it back in again.

I have new toothbrushes, hair dryer, scale, extra TP, sponges for cleaning, Epsom salts, qtips (big container), loofa, cotton balls, etc., etc.  How do you keep that cabinet organized, or is it a mess like mine.  I think a 12" wide shelf will fit through the double doors and probably can go deeper to fit from back to near the front.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 28, 2017)

*I just got a new vanity, and decided to keep it neat.  I usually keep little in there anyway.  In the master bath all I have is extra rolls of toilet paper, extra shampoo, body wash and bathroom cleaner.  In our other bathroom, my husband keeps his tool box (don't ask) and extra liquid hand soap.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine is just so deep I have to kneel on the floor and reach in there every time.  Hard to keep stuff neat on one level, the bottom of the cabinet is one pile and to the top is clear.  I know I could get rid of some things but it's our main bathroom and I need what's in there, even if occasionally.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2017)

In the vanity in the small bath off the master bed room is one shelf. The hubby has his side with his razor, and toiletries,on the other side are the things I use daily. On the bottom I have toilet paper on one side,a plain old Rubbermaid tub with extra soap, extra toothpaste etc. that pulls out easily. In that room I just have the cleaning supplies on the side of the toilet in another small tub.. No one goes in there but us. In the main bath most goes in the closet. I have a pedestal sink but a large closet.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine is organized, same as under my kitchen sink.

I have two shelves, one at each side about half way up ,   a full shelf would not go in due to the U pipe. I have three baskets that fit neatly on the floor of the cupboard, , the two at the sides go right through to the back, the center one is a bit shallower because the pipe goes down a bit, then I have two baskets that sit on the side shelves. If I want something I just pull out the basket. take what I need and slide the basket back.

 I have the same under my kitchen sink except I have three shelves at one side  each has a basket on it, there is another basket in the middle that sits on the floor of the cupboard. the right hand side has only one shelf with a basket so there is room under it to put a narrow oblong garbage container.

I am told I am insanely  organized, my friends tease me about it a lot. The secret is finding the baskets then do the shelves to suit. It does work very well though


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2017)

Mine is an organized mess.

I put everything into two plastic dishpans that I can easily pull out to see what I have. 

I also make an effort to toss all of those amazing products that I purchased and never use.  At first it was hard to admit my mistakes then I decided why keep them and be annoyed by them everyday, now I just stock a few basic TNT items.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought long clear refrigerator bins similar to this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...c-90f1-5c59-89c6-70432dcb07be&pf_rd_i=3744031 You can buy ones that are only 3 or 4 inches wide but 12 inches long so they aren't too heavy to pull out. I got mine at a discount store called Home Goods. I can fit 2 on each side of my cabinet. Since they are clear you can see everything. My bathroom vanities don't have shelving so I bought those folding vinyl coated wire shelves that they sell for kitchen cabinets/pantry. You can add one of these shelves on one side of your vanity and leave the other side for tall items. 
I'm with Aunt Bea on tossing amazing products. I go through my medicine cabinet and vanity drawers and get rid of things that are old or aren't getting used. Get rid of moisturizers and creams that are old. They start to smell funky and sometimes we don't notice but others do.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

I had my shelves built to fit when I had the bathroom installed


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2017)

What is this word "organized" of which you speak?  If you looked in my bathroom vanity, there's a pretty good chance you'd find Jimmy Hoffa in there.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 29, 2017)

*My under sink cabinet in the kitchen is kind of deep.  What I did was buy a couple of dishwashing basins, one for each side.  Have a lot of the smaller cleaning products in each.  It is double sided, so I have room for both bins, plus space for the bigger things like the bleach bottle, fire extinguisher and the like*


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2017)

jujube said:


> What is this word "organized" of which you speak?  If you looked in my bathroom vanity, there's a pretty good chance you'd find Jimmy Hoffa in there.



Me, too.

Under sink in the kitchen is the same, except now it's all in a big cardboard box until the plumbers figure out what they are going to do about my hot water to that sink.  Lovely.


----------



## Debby (Feb 5, 2017)

I found a few great ideas on Pinterest that were great organizers.  The top photo makes use of those little 'tension' rods and I found that it was necessary to put a couple of little screws underneath them to help support the weight of the baskets once loaded.  Makes great use of the top unused area of that space under the sink.  Now I can find what I need without having to pull everything out of the cupboard.  My baskets have my plant supplies and a couple boxes of small garbage bags.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2017)

Debby,I love those tilt out baskets and I've been looking for something to put my small pads in that I put under serving dishes to protect the table from excess heat. I think the cutting board holder will do the trick. Thanks for sharing all these neat ideas.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 5, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Mine is a mess, but I haven't seen any kind of shelves or anything in the stores where it can be better organized.  Everything's piled up on top of each other, looking for anything means taking half of the stuff out and putting it back in again.
> 
> I have new toothbrushes, hair dryer, scale, extra TP, sponges for cleaning, Epsom salts, qtips (big container), loofa, cotton balls, etc., etc.  How do you keep that cabinet organized, or is it a mess like mine.  I think a 12" wide shelf will fit through the double doors and probably can go deeper to fit from back to near the front.



You can get those shelves that fit under the cabinets at the dollar stores.  I bought one.  Works great.  Even expandable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas, Debby I like those shelves too!  Camper, I have a couple of dollar stores near me, I'll check them out too and see if I can go cheap. :dollar:


----------



## Debby (Feb 5, 2017)

Dollar stores have great stuff for organizing.  Walmart also has some good, inexpensive items that help a lot.

When I first organized under my kitchen sink, I kept coming back just to admire it for days! Love being organized.


----------

